# Recommend me a Powerlifting belt



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

right its time for me to look into getting myself a new belt, I really like the looks of the Inzer forever 10mm, but it is just finding somewhere in england that sells it, also defcon-evolution belt from zuluglove looks interesting but not sure on the buckle.

thoughts?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Do you compete or is it just for the gym?

These people have some good quality belts at good prices, a few on here have got them

www.strengthshop.co.uk

Im gonna get myself one in the near future


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

looking to compete in the next few months so would need to be one that doesnt have a logo on (i think?)


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

strength shop one will be fine for competing mate

as will zulu glove

get one which is 10mm or 12mm and 4 inches, otherwise they're crap


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

\T/ said:


> I really like the looks of the Inzer forever 10mm, but it is just finding somewhere in england that sells it


It's a badass belt, I have one and love it. I bought it used though, don't think they sell them in the UK atm, if you have the funds just buy one from the US. Can't comment on other brands as I've only used the Inzer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

pullums do an American competition power belt (read, inzer belt without inzer writen on it)

Ive got one. not cheep like, But very good.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

the zuluglove belt is top notch imo


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I got a Zulu defcon one after quite a few people recommended it on another thread. Great belt IMO.


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

As above, got a Zulu belt and its the mutts nuts, loads of support and well made. Very fast delivery and very good price! cant praise it enough


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

for people that do have a zulu already is it just 1 size? as on the site it says 32-46 but it isnt broken down into s/m/l/xl/xxl ? as my waist size hovers around the 32" point not sure if it would be possibly too big has i may have to have it on the very tightest setting?


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Think it may be one size, and that could be to big for a 32 inch waist.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

\T/ said:


> for people that do have a zulu already is it just 1 size? as on the site it says 32-46 but it isnt broken down into s/m/l/xl/xxl ? as my waist size hovers around the 32" point not sure if it would be possibly too big has i may have to have it on the very tightest setting?


you can email them and they will drill extra holes for you


----------



## Small (Apr 22, 2010)

After reading this post and some excellent reviews, I ordered a Zuluglove Defcon belt. Unfortunately, I haven't received it yet. I ordered 10 days ago and got a dispatch email the next day. After several emails, I'm still waiting for a reply. I'm happy to wait if the item is out of stock, just need some communication. The website says they respond to emails very quickly and items are delivered within one or two days - this does not appear to be correct.

Has anybody else had issues with Zuluglove?

*BELT ARRIVED AND IS BRILLIANT


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Small said:


> After reading this post and some excellent reviews, I ordered a Zuluglove Defcon belt. Unfortunately, I haven't received it yet. I ordered 10 days ago and got a dispatch email the next day. After several emails, I'm still waiting for a reply. I'm happy to wait if the item is out of stock, just need some communication. *The website says they respond to emails very quickly *and items are delivered within one or two days - this does not appear to be correct.
> 
> Has anybody else had issues with Zuluglove?


Sent them an email enquiring about some out of stock belts...about 2 months ago, no reply - lost a potential client


----------



## patata (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVERBELT_BUCKLE13


----------



## Small (Apr 22, 2010)

Pleased to say Lloyd from Zuluglove called to discuss my complaint, I think an honest error / problem with delivery. He was great and the belt turned up a few hours later.

Probably a bit quick to moan.

The belt is first class and feels very solid / well made.

Despite the slow delivery, I would still recommend ZULUGLOVE.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

got a 10mm 4" APT belt myself, paid around £50 for it new. Never looked back since getting it.

looks the same as this but in black and with APT on the buckle

http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt....RBELT_BUCKLE13


----------

